# Stouts Hill



## tedk (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in the process of completing purchase of 2 summer weeks at Stouts Hill. Does anybody own there and i know its late in the day but how do the weeks trade. Has there also been any difference since that day in June.
           TIA
             Ted


----------



## PClapham (Sep 7, 2009)

They must trade very well-really nice place and good location.  We had trouble getting it.
anita


----------



## tedk (Sep 7, 2009)

Anita thanks for your reply.What time of the year were you trying to get. The person i spoke to at the resort said that they have had people trying for years to get in, but you never know whether to believe  them.
    Ted


----------



## Keitht (Sep 8, 2009)

We have a few members who either own there or have exchanged into the resort in the past couple of years.  I'm sure they'll be along with advice and info soon.


----------



## tedk (Sep 8, 2009)

Keith i am surprised by the lack of responses, give em time.
                            Ted


----------



## Keitht (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't initially realise you were based in the UK Ted.  My understanding is that UK resorts in general are in high demand by our cousins from over the pond.  I have certainly seen quite regular mention of planned or past visits to Stouts Hill on this site and have met up with 2 sets of TUGgers, one owner (Canada based) and one exchanger (US based), whilst they were staying there.
I also know of another couple who own there, again US based, who use or exchange their time there regularly.


----------



## tedk (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes Keith from the good old Uk. Chance to buy at Stouts Hill so took it and will cut back on my South African weeks. I do and will continue to go there every year all being well. Will bank the 2010 weeks at Stouts Hill as next year sorted out but maybe meet up with you 2011 as you are not too far from the resort. If your ever near Coventry pop in.
                       Ted


----------



## Keitht (Sep 8, 2009)

Small world.  My father was born in Coventry and we lived there for a short time in the late 50's (giving my age away somewhat).


----------



## PClapham (Sep 8, 2009)

We stayed at Stouts Hill week 20 in 2007 and loved it-1 br.  We also were very lucky to have gotten the one studio for our son and daughter-in-law for their honeymoon in Sept., 2005.
Anita


----------



## tedk (Sep 9, 2009)

Keith I've been here since the very very early fifties but I'm not gonna give my age away either.
              Ted


----------

